# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thăm thế giới phù thủy của Harry Potter

## nguyetnt

London - thủ đô của xứ sở sương mù, thành phố lớn nổi tiếng nhất châu Âu với những cung điện, lâu đài tráng lệ, cổ kính, huyền ảo - là nơi được chọn làm địa điểm tổ chức Thế vận hội mùa Hè 2012.


Đến London du khách không thể bỏ qua những địa danh nổi tiếng cung điện Hoàng gia Anh, Buckingham Palace ở trung tâm của London, lâu đài Windsor, đồng hồ Big Ben, nhà của Sherlock Holmes, sông Thames, vòng xoay London Eye, bảo tàng Victoria và Albert, đại học Oxford và Cambridge, Royal Albert Hall, và xem bóng đá tại sân Old Trafford...

Nhưng bắt đầu từ cuối tháng 3/2012, du khách đến London còn có thêm một điểm đến đầy thú vị, đó là trường quay Leavesden, nơi quay bộ phim Harry Potter. Hãng Warner Bros kỳ vọng sẽ thu hút được khoảng 5.000 du khách mỗi ngày, với giá vé khoảng 83 bảng Anh (131,99 euro) cho một gia đình bốn người.


Ngay sau khi cánh cửa nặng nề bật mở, thế giới phù thủy kỳ diệu hiện hữu. Tiếng đám đông gồm trẻ nhỏ, thiếu niên, cha mẹ, ông bà ồ à ngạc nhiên vang lên ở lối vào của trường quay.


Cửa vào Great Hall
Trường quay Leavesden, cách phía bắc London khoảng 40 dặm, nằm trong khu vực rộng tới 14.000 mét vuông là nơi mà hãng phim Mỹ Warner Bros đã mở cửa cho công chúng được chứng kiến và khám phá những bí mật của quá trình làm phim Harry Potter với hi vọng sẽ làm sống lại cảm giác đồng hành cùng Harry Potter trong trái tim các fan trung thành.


Du khách được ghé thăm hậu trường của bộ phim giả tưởng nổi tiếng nhất thế giới, viếng thăm những nơi chỉ có trong tưởng tượng như ngôi trường Hogwarts nổi tiếng đào tạo nên những phù thủy tài ba.


Mô hình trường Hogwarts thu nhỏ
Đây sẽ là lần đầu tiên những Muggles (những người không có sức mạnh kỳ diệu trong tác phẩm Harry Potter) được đi dạo trong Hẻm Xéo, khu phố mà Harry cùng các bạn học tới để sắm đũa phép, chim cú cùng những dụng cụ ma thuật khác, cũng như xem các thủ thuật để thực hiện ma thuật trên màn ảnh.


Nơi đây có khoảng 3.000 chiếc đũa đã được sản xuất để phục vụ trong tám tập phim, và phần nhiều trong số đó bị Daniel Radcliffe, nam diễn viên thủ vai Harry, phá hỏng khi anh này sử dụng chúng làm dùi trống trong giờ giải lao.


Cửa hàng bán đũa thần của Ollivander
Trong vài giây, đi qua những cánh cửa của nhà kho lớn liền kề những phòng quay phim, là đến được nhà ăn rộng lớn như gian giữa của một nhà thờ ở trung tâm Poudlard.


Du khách thấy ngay hai dãy bàn lớn bằng gỗ sồi cùng với những băng ghế gỗ sồi, nơi hàng trăm học sinh ồn ào dùng bữa, những máng nước bằng đá, những con thú có cánh ngậm đuốc đặt ở mỗi cây cột, một trần nhà rộng khổng lồ, bục giảng dành riêng cho giáo viên như một bàn thờ chói sáng được trang điểm bởi một chú chim cú bằng vàng của giáo sư Dumbledore.


Du khách dường như đang thấy giáo sư Dumbledore với áo dài vải lanh, mái tóc và bộ râu trắng bên những cây nến lung linh. Đây cũng là nơi diễn ra nhiều sự kiện trong phim như lễ khai giảng của trường, lúc bốc thăm chiếc cốc lửa hay khi giáo sư Dumbledore tuyên bố những sự kiện quan trọng.


Nếu quan sát kĩ hơn, du khách thậm chí còn có thể thấy những hình vẽ graffiti mà những diễn viên nhí vẽ lên trong quá trình quay. Thứ duy nhất khác với trong phim là không có những cây nến bay lơ lửng trên không trung do đó du khách đành phải tạm bằng lòng với kĩ xảo thay thế.
Một thế giới nuôi dưỡng trí tưởng tượng

Những Muggles, từ trẻ con đến người lớn, khi có mặt ở trường quay này đều bị cuốn hút và bất ngờ bởi vẻ oai nghiêm của cảnh trí cộng thêm cảm xúc hạnh phúc khi thấy thế giới tưởng tượng của mình hiện hữu trong thực tế.


Trong những dãy nhà kho trước đây được sử dụng cho ngành hàng không, các diễn viên Daniel Radcliffe (Harry), Emma Watson (Hermione), Rupert Grint (Ron) và các bạn phù thủy - đã trải qua thời thơ ấu của mình (11 năm ) từ lúc bắt đầu cuộc phiêu lưu đến khi trở thành một người lớn. Họ đã cùng sống cùng đội ngũ sản xuất phim và nhanh chóng trở thành một gia đình lớn.


Phòng thứ hai, nơi tập trung thú vật, vật dụng và đồ nội thất (tất cả đều được thực hiện và bài trí một cách tỉ mỉ bởi những thợ thủ công tài giỏi người Anh) cho phép tất cả mọi người gợi lại những kỷ niệm của bộ phim và so sánh nó với thực tế.


Những cánh cửa của ngân hàng yêu tinh
Một thanh niên ăn mặc như phù thủy đi cùng bạn gái của mình khi chiêm ngưỡng một cảnh trang trí trong ký túc xá nam sinh đã rất ngạc nhiên vì sự nhỏ bé của những chiếc giường mà Harry cùng các bạn nằm từ khi tới Hogwarts vẫn còn nguyên. Tuy nhiên, kích cỡ của những chiếc giường trở nên quá nhỏ khi các diễn viên dần trường thành, và ở một số tập phim sau, các máy quay bị buộc phải chỉnh góc độ để nhìn như nhóm bạn Harry vẫn nằm vừa giường.


Một cô bé kêu lên khi khám phá ra trong cửa kính con mắt dạng keo của Giáo sư Alastor; xưởng làm râu tóc giả như thật, đặc biệt là diễn biến bộ râu của ông Hagrid qua nhiều năm đã được phủ lên bởi nhện, côn trùng và thậm chí cả dơi!

----------


## nguyetnt

Hướng dẫn viên cũng giới thiệu cho khán giả về những hiệu ứng khiến cho chiếc đũa của Harry có quyền phép siêu nhiên, hay làm thế nào các diễn viên có thể bay được bằng chổi, cũng như cách để biến ông gác cổng Hagrid thành một người khổng lồ.


Chiếc mô tô của Hagrid
Nơi tập trung đông nhất là phòng học điều chế thuốc phù thủy, những ống thủy tinh đang sủi bọt với chất lỏng nhiều màu và những chiếc vạc vẫn nằm nguyên chỗ cũ, bám bụi, bên trong là những nguyên liệu bí ẩn giống như trong phim. Khách thăm quan sẽ biết được sự thật bên trong những chiếc vạc là xương động vật từ một hàng thịt ở London và thảo mộc phơi khô.


Phòng độc dược
Tại mỗi con đường của hành trình đều có một bảng điều khiển (bằng tiếng Anh) chiếu cảnh của một trang từ cuốn sách gốc của JK Rowling cùng một bộ phim tài liệu được giải thích thêm bằng giọng nói của các chuyên gia - nghệ sĩ trang điểm, huấn luyện viên động vật, những người làm tóc giả...








Căn phòng cuối cùng cho phép du khách có một cái nhìn toàn cảnh về trường Hogwarts từ trên cao: các nhà làm phim đã lắp đặt một mô hình quy mô 1/24 của toàn bộ tòa nhà hùng vĩ dựa trên nguyên mẫu là nhà thờ Durham và lâu đài Alnwick - bao gồm những lối thoát bằng chổi phù thủy hoặc giải thi đấu Quidditch. Tuy không được to và hoành tráng như trong phim, song độ chi tiết thì thật đáng kinh ngạc.


Sau ba giờ tham quan đầy ngạc nhiên, du khách sẽ học được rất nhiều về nghệ thuật làm phim, mua những đồ lưu niệm mà mình mơ ước như chiếc áo choàng của Giáo sư Dumbledore được bán với giá 500 bảng Anh...

Nhưng điều kỳ diệu nhất mà "Making of Harry Potter"mang lại cho khách tham quan là sự thích thú, minh chứng rõ nhất qua việc vé vào cửa các ngày cuối tuần trong tháng tới đều đã hết sạch.

----------


## h20love

mình chả đọc truyện nè bao giờ, sao mọi ng thick đọc thế k bít

----------


## loplipop

Tuyệt quá điiiiiiii
Mình thích phim này lắm

----------

